# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كلام قيِّم لابن القيم في فضل تدبُّر القرآن

## محمد طه شعبان

*قال رحمه الله:
وَأَمَّا التَّأَمُّلُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فَهُوَ تَحْدِيقُ نَاظِرِ الْقَلْبِ إِلَى مَعَانِيهِ، وَجَمْعُ الْفِكْرِ عَلَى تَدَبُّرِهِ وَتَعَقُّلِهِ، وَهُوَ الْمَقْصُودُ بِإِنْزَالِهِ، لَا مُجَرَّدُ تِلَاوَتِهِ بِلَا فَهْمٍ وَلَا تَدَبُّرٍ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى {كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ} [ص: 29] وَقَالَ تَعَالَى {أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا} [محمد: 24] وَقَالَ تَعَالَى {أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا الْقَوْلَ} [المؤمنون: 68] وَقَالَ تَعَالَى {إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} [الزخرف: 3] وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ: نَزَلَ** الْقُرْآنُ لِيُتَدَبَّرَ وَيُعْمَلَ بِهِ. فَاتَّخِذُوا تِلَاوَتَهُ عَمَلًا.*
*فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ أَنْفَعَ لِلْعَبْدِ فِي مَعَاشِهِ وَمَعَادِهِ، وَأَقْرَبَ إِلَى نَجَاتِهِ مِنْ تَدَبُّرِ الْقُرْآنِ، وَإِطَالَةِ التَّأَمُّلِ فِيهِ، وَجَمْعِ الْفِكْرِ عَلَى مَعَانِي آيَاتِهِ، فَإِنَّهَا تُطْلِعُ الْعَبْدَ عَلَى مَعَالِمِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ بِحَذَافِيرِهِم  َا، وَعَلَى طُرُقَاتِهِمَا وَأَسْبَابِهِمَ  ا وَغَايَاتِهِمَا وَثَمَرَاتِهِمَ  ا، وَمَآلِ أَهْلِهِمَا، وَتَتُلُّ فِي يَدِهِ مَفَاتِيحَ كُنُوزِ السَّعَادَةِ وَالْعُلُومِ النَّافِعَةِ، وَتُثَبِّتُ قَوَاعِدَ الْإِيمَانِ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَتُشَيِّدُ بُنْيَانَهُ وَتُوَطِّدُ أَرْكَانَهُ، وَتُرِيهِ صُورَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَالْجَنَّةِ وَالنَّارِ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَتُحْضِرُهُ بَيْنَ الْأُمَمِ، وَتُرِيهِ أَيَّامَ اللَّهِ فِيهِمْ، وَتُبَصِّرُهُ مَوَاقِعَ الْعِبَرِ، وَتُشْهِدُهُ عَدْلَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلَهُ، وَتُعَرِّفُهُ ذَاتَهُ، وَأَسْمَاءَهُ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالَهُ، وَمَا يُحِبُّهُ وَمَا يُبْغِضُهُ، وَصِرَاطَهُ الْمُوصِلَ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لِسَالِكِيهِ بَعْدَ الْوُصُولِ وَالْقُدُومِ عَلَيْهِ، وَقَوَاطِعَ الطَّرِيقِ وَآفَاتِهَا، وَتُعَرِّفُهُ النَّفْسَ وَصِفَاتِهَا، وَمُفْسِدَاتِ الْأَعْمَالِ وَمُصَحِّحَاتِه  َا وَتُعَرِّفُهُ طَرِيقَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ وَأَعْمَالَهُمْ  ، وَأَحْوَالَهُمْ وَسِيمَاهُمْ، وَمَرَاتِبَ أَهْلِ السَّعَادَةِ وَأَهْلِ الشَّقَاوَةِ، وَأَقْسَامَ الْخَلْقِ وَاجْتِمَاعَهُم  ْ فِيمَا يَجْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ، وَافْتِرَاقَهُم  ْ فِيمَا يَفْتَرِقُونَ فِيهِ.*
*وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ تُعَرِّفُهُ الرَّبَّ الْمَدْعُوَّ إِلَيْهِ، وَطَرِيقَ الْوُصُولِ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لَهُ مِنَ الْكَرَامَةِ إِذَا قَدِمَ عَلَيْهِ.*
*وَتُعَرِّفُهُ فِي مُقَابِلِ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَةً أُخْرَى: مَا يَدْعُو إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ، وَالطَّرِيقَ الْمُوصِلَةَ إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا لِلْمُسْتَجِيبِ لِدَعْوَتِهِ مِنَ الْإِهَانَةِ وَالْعَذَابِ بَعْدَ الْوُصُولِ إِلَيْهِ.*
*فَهَذِهِ سِتَّةُ أُمُورٍ ضَرُورِيٌّ لِلْعَبْدِ مَعْرِفَتُهَا، وَمُشَاهَدَتُهَ  ا وَمُطَالَعَتُهَ  ا، فَتُشْهِدُهُ الْآخِرَةَ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ فِيهَا، وَتَغَيِّبُهُ عَنِ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهَا، وَتُمَيِّزُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ فِي كُلِّ مَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ الْعَالَمُ. فَتُرِيهِ الْحَقَّ حَقًّا، وَالْبَاطِلَ بَاطِلًا، وَتُعْطِيهِ فُرْقَانًا وَنُورًا يُفَرِّقُ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْهُدَى وَالضَّلَالِ، وَالْغَيِّ وَالرَّشَادِ، وَتُعْطِيهِ قُوَّةً فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَحَيَاةً، وَسَعَةً وَانْشِرَاحًا وَبَهْجَةً وَسُرُورًا، فَيَصِيرُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَالنَّاسُ فِي شَأْنٍ آخَرَ.*
*فَإِنَّ مَعَانِيَ الْقُرْآنِ دَائِرَةٌ عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ وَبَرَاهِينِهِ، وَالْعِلْمِ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا لَهُ مِنْ أَوْصَافِ الْكَمَالِ، وَمَا يُنَزَّهُ عَنْهُ مِنْ سِمَاتِ النَّقْصِ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِالرُّسُلِ، وَذِكْرِ بَرَاهِينِ صِدْقِهِمْ، وَأَدِلَّةِ صِحَّةِ نُبُوَّتِهِمْ، وَالتَّعْرِيفِ بِحُقُوقِهِمْ، وَحُقُوقِ مُرْسِلِهِمْ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِمَلَائِكَتِهِ  ، وَهُمْ رُسُلُهُ فِي خَلْقِهِ وَأَمْرِهِ، وَتَدْبِيرِهِمُ الْأُمُورَ بِإِذْنِهِ وَمَشِيئَتِهِ، وَمَا جُعِلُوا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْعَالَمِ**، الْعُلْوِيِّ وَالسُّفْلِيِّ، وَمَا يَخْتَصُّ بِالنَّوْعِ الْإِنْسَانِيِّ مِنْهُمْ، مِنْ حِينِ يَسْتَقِرُّ فِي رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُوَافِي رَبَّهُ وَيَقْدَمُ عَلَيْهِ، وَعَلَى الْإِيمَانِ بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَا أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ فِيهِ لِأَوْلِيَائِهِ مِنْ دَارِ النَّعِيمِ الْمُطْلَقِ الَّتِي لَا يَشْعُرُونَ فِيهَا بِأَلَمٍ وَلَا نَكَدٍ وَتَنْغِيصٍ، وَمَا أَعَدَّ لِأَعْدَائِهِ مِنْ دَارِ الْعِقَابِ الْوَبِيلِ الَّتِي لَا يُخَالِطُهَا سُرُورٌ وَلَا رَخَاءٌ وَلَا رَاحَةٌ وَلَا فَرَحٌ. وَتَفَاصِيلِ ذَلِكَ أَتَمَّ تَفْصِيلٍ وَأَبْيَنَهُ، وَعَلَى تَفَاصِيلِ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ، وَالشَّرْعِ وَالْقَدَرِ، وَالْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ، وَالْمَوَاعِظِ وَالْعِبَرِ، وَالْقَصَصِ وَالْأَمْثَالِ، وَالْأَسْبَابِ وَالْحِكَمِ، وَالْمَبَادِئِ وَالْغَايَاتِ فِي خَلْقِهِ وَأَمْرِهِ.*
*فَلَا تَزَالُ مَعَانِيهِ تُنْهِضُ الْعَبْدَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ بِالْوَعْدِ الْجَمِيلِ، وَتُحَذِّرُهُ وَتُخَوِّفُهُ بِوَعِيدِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْوَبِيلِ، وَتَحُثُّهُ عَلَى التَّضَمُّرِ وَالتَّخَفُّفِ لِلِقَاءِ الْيَوْمِ الثَّقِيلِ، وَتَهْدِيهِ فِي ظُلَمِ الْآرَاءِ وَالْمَذَاهِبِ إِلَى سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ، وَتَصُدُّهُ عَنِ اقْتِحَامِ طُرُقِ الْبِدَعِ وَالْأَضَالِيلِ وَتَبْعَثُهُ عَلَى الِازْدِيَادِ مِنَ النِّعَمِ بِشُكْرِ رَبِّهِ الْجَلِيلِ، وَتُبَصِّرُهُ بِحُدُودِ الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ، وَتُوقِفُهُ عَلَيْهَا لِئَلَّا يَتَعَدَّاهَا فَيَقَعَ فِي الْعَنَاءِ الطَّوِيلِ، وَتُثَبِّتُ قَلْبَهُ عَنِ الزَّيْغِ وَالْمَيْلِ عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَالتَّحْوِيلِ، وَتُسَهِّلُ عَلَيْهِ الْأُمُورَ الصِّعَابَ وَالْعَقَبَاتِ الشَّاقَّةَ غَايَةَ التَّسْهِيلِ، وَتُنَادِيهِ كُلَّمَا فَتَرَتْ عَزَمَاتُهُ وَوَنَى فِي سَيْرِهِ تَقَدَّمَ الرَّكْبُ وَفَاتَكَ الدَّلِيلُ، فَاللِّحَاقَ اللِّحَاقَ، وَالرَّحِيلَ الرَّحِيلَ، وَتَحْدُو بِهِ وَتَسِيرُ أَمَامَهُ سَيْرَ الدَّلِيلِ، وَكُلَّمَا خَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ كَمِينٌ مِنْ كَمَائِنِ الْعَدُوِّ، أَوْ قَاطِعٌ مِنْ قُطَّاعِ الطَّرِيقِ نَادَتْهُ: الْحَذَرَ الْحَذَرَ! فَاعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَاسْتَعِنْ بِهِ، وَقُلْ: حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ.*
*وَفِي تَأَمُّلِ الْقُرْآنِ وَتَدَبُّرِهِ، وَتَفَهُّمِهِ، أَضْعَافُ أَضْعَافِ مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنَ الْحِكَمِ وَالْفَوَائِدِ([1]).*
[1])) ((مدارج السالكين))، (1/ 448- 450)

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير ..

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خير ..


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خير


وجزاك مثله أخانا الكريم

----------


## سليم عبدالمالك

بارك  الله فيك، وجزاك  الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك  الله فيك، وجزاك  الله خيرا


وفيكم جميعًا بارك الله

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك وأسعدك الله في الدارين 
كلام درره نفيسة ! وربما هذا ما جعل ابن القيم رحمه الله سلطاناً في العلم 
لكثرة تدبره في آيات الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك وأسعدك الله في الدارين 
> كلام درره نفيسة ! وربما هذا ما جعل ابن القيم رحمه الله سلطاناً في العلم 
> لكثرة تدبره في آيات الله


بالتأكيد؛ فإن القرآن الكريم هو أصل العلوم

----------


## دحية الكلبي

يا الله .... ما أجمل هذا النقل أخي الكريم ... وقفت عليه مرة أخرى ! 
اللهم أصلح قلوبنا مع كتابك ووفقنا لتدبره

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا حسن تدبر القرآن

----------


## أبوخالد عبدالله

فتدبر القرآن إن رمت الهدى .... فالعلم تحت تدبر القرآن

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القرآن هو أصل العلوم

----------

